# Have you seen them before?



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Fork Tailed Blue Eye Pseudomugil furcatus

I just got some not long ago, they only had three though I wanted 6 but wow they are stunning and fun to watch. I have a male and two females so I plan on breeding to get more. They are a schooling fish (thus why I want more) and though mundane at first look you start to realize how exotic they truly are the closer you look.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I've kept them. I suggest buying more, not relying on breeding to get more.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I have to wait some many weeks before they get any more in. Unfortunately by the time I showed up they only had the last three left and this is the first time I have ever seen them there so I hope they carry them and other rainbows more often.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You can also look on craigslist.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Owned them in the past along with several other pseudomguil species. These guys are definitely one of the more active of this genus. Males look stunning when they are sparring or displaying. Love the flash of yellow fins and rather erratic swimming style.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I am hoping to have at least three males unless they get too territorial with one another. I assume since they are schooling fish however they get along much more than they would 'bicker'. 

I'll admit at first I wasn't a fan and I was going to get neon tetra's but after watching them it was the males fins that honestly sold me on these guys. 

Can't wait to have more males and see them show off for the ladies.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are very like danios in behaviour from what I experienced. So some squabbling between the males is expected, particularly if you only have a small school.

I love pseudomugil mellis (Honey blue-eye). Don't think it is available outside of Australia being endangered but it is one of the most beautiful species of this genus. 

I don't know why these fish (talking about the pseudomugil genus as a whole) aren't more popular. They are so fascinating to watch and I found them extremely friendly for schooling fish.

Also meant to add, furcatus do best in harder water so try not to let your water get too acidic as they may not do as well.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I am shocked they are not more popular as well. I'm really going to get into these guys more, they didn't hit me as hard as my betta's but I'll say I wouldn't mind a few community tanks with them. Looking at other pseudomugil I will have to say a great number of them are more stunning than neon tetra's and the other common community fish. Perhaps it's the pricing? They are a little more expensive than neon tetra's I know that. In fact the lady asked what my budget for fish was and I told her I have paid $35 on a betta before....must have thought I was insane...then again most people don't know a good show quality betta when it slaps them in the face so...these guys were about $7.59 each where the neon's at that place are like $1.50 each. 

I hope they come out with more fish like that around here, I would get a thirty gallon to make a large community tank for them all o.o or I may inherit my music teachers 40 gallon for something like that.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

And why I not surprised that I can't find these guys on craigslist local. Going to try some other aquatic places and see if anyone else carries them. 

At least I know cichlids and angelfish are popular here T.T


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I looove how their little "antennaes" wiggle around XD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Still thinking of names for the three I currently have, the females are hard to tell apart but the name Flipper is sticking to the male.


----------

